# cell phone coverage



## middleridgequacker (Oct 8, 2007)

We are hunting north and West of Minot around the 20th of this month. What cell phone service gets the best coverage. I need to at least be able to call my wife back here at least once while I am gone.

Thanks


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

In the ND countryside... Verizon


----------



## middleridgequacker (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks,

thats what I though. I have cingular but am just going to get a pre-paid phone for the trip.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

R y a n said:


> In the ND countryside... Verizon


 :eyeroll: Not the ND countryside I hunt.

You best have alltell out there. :wink:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

verizon works pretty good out there if u ask me bandman, although ur hunting grounds are a solid mile or so away from where we usually hunt. Maybe all those bands on ur lanyard are screwing with the reception


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm talking in particular where I hunt deer 30 miles southwest--out in the boonies. There's no good; true service out there really, but verison users find themselves talking mainly on the "huge ND hilltops". :-?



> Maybe all those bands on ur lanyard are screwing with the reception


You know Ebay won't tease you and take them back right?? :laugh:


----------



## I_grow_pheasants (Sep 28, 2005)

My buddy has a verizon, and we were 15 miles from the nearest town this past weekend, and yes we are located on the top of a big north dakota hill, I have cingular, and it works sometimes, in the right town. i also have nextel and that only works around the freeway and really big towns, so stay away from that


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Alltel seems to work the best!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Are you kidding me? I have found like three places that Verizon doesn't work at.

I have buddies with Alltell, and Sprint. They are always using my phone. It might have something to do with the phone you have.

If you get a truck antanna you will ALWAYS have coverage.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

can you hear me now...verizon works almost everywhere i go. :beer:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I have sprint and I'm lucky to get service if I'm not 20 feet from a tower. :eyeroll:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Alltell is the Sh*T!est cell phone provider ever made. Use verizon, they might have a few weak spots if your 2 miles down in a mine, but i have NEVER been in any place, where verizon does not have digital service. Alltell, if i put the thing in my pocket when im not near a big city, or a cell phone tower, the thing is either "Serching System" or on analog with 1 wimpy a$$ bar of service. I cant wait until Christmas when my 2 year plan is over, because this **** alltell is being thrown into the garbage after i shoot it with my 12 gauge and relieve all the stress from repeating about ever word i say to a person.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Tanata, I think you use my phone more then me when we are hunting. Damn girlfriends...

It's hunting season not girlfriend season!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Verizon is fairly good in most areas. I bought an antenna for my phone that sticks on the top of the truck...it works WONDERS. Areas I could never even attempt a call before are 3-4 bars now.

A good purchase for the countryside.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Verizon is fairly good in most areas. I bought an antenna for my phone that sticks on the top of the truck...it works WONDERS. Areas I could never even attempt a call before are 3-4 bars now.
> 
> A good purchase for the countryside.


 i think chris is on to something here. i think it's more in the phone and reception it gets than anything. I've been verizon my whole life and have had phones that got great reception in areas where my new phones did very poorly. Chris where did u get thbis antenna and how much do they run?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

(*228 Send.) I know Alltell and Verison (not sure of other phone companies)have an agreement where users can either companies' towers. oke: 
There is definitely places in the state where one company will have superior reception than the other. Fortunately enough, there is usually two guys with 2 different carriers along.
My old samsung was a lot better phone; reception-wise, than my new razor by the way.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BBB I know my LG 8300 gets way better reception then my buddies Razor. I have my old LG that actually got taken off the market, because it's signal was so strong it caused brain damage... Humm I knew there was something wrong with me!!

During hunting season I think about switching to that beast!

Yeah where did you get the antanna? I have tried to find one, but every salesman talks me out of it, because they have to order them. They say I don't need it! It would be nice to never have to worry about it though. I always loose people in the dip west of VC. It ****** me off every time!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

99.9% of the area in no dak is better with verizon, the only place that alltell works better is at hawktree golf cousre north of bismarck, other than that throw alltell away because there garbage!!

:beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I have AT& T/ Cingular, yes I do have areas that do not work however this year I can stand in my yard and talk too whom ever I wish and last year I had to drive 8 miles north or south to call whom ever I wanted. So I would say that cell phone reception has definetly improved in certain areas of the state. Last year all I could get was voice mails and then go to an area with signal, this year I had to leave my phone in my truck so I could hunt without interuption. I guess that I would not buy a trac phone, just bring along what you have and you should be able to find an area near where your at to make phone calls.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Triple B said:


> i think chris is on to something here. i think it's more in the phone and reception it gets than anything. I've been verizon my whole life and have had phones that got great reception in areas where my new phones did very poorly. Chris where did u get thbis antenna and how much do they run?


You are right...some phones are better than others. My treo is so-so, not the greatest.

I got an antenna at Dakota Communications in Bismarck. I can't remember the brand/model but I'm sure if you went to a local communications shop and ask for an external antenna to connect to your phone they'll have one for your model.

I think I spent around $25-40 for mine...Money well spent.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

jwdinius1 said:


> 99.9% of the area in no dak is better with verizon, the only place that alltell works better is at hawktree golf cousre north of bismarck, other than that throw alltell away because there garbage!!
> 
> :beer:


Maybe you should just throw that golf course job away and go get a job at Verison w/ all this false advertisement. 

You're starting to remind of that alltell dude on the commercials. Zack, is it? :lol:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I guess I'm old-fashioned. I refuse to take one with me. If my rig breaks down, tough nuggies. I've had to walk 3 miles a number of times. ****** me off. But, when I'm waterfowling I want to be alone, man. I absolutely hate it when someone brings one into the field or slough.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Last weekend I was talking on the phone laying in the finisher. I was talking to a customer, and I asked him to hold on a second .... BANG. He thought it was awsome. I try to leave it alone, but that thing is with me all the time. It makes it possible for me to be out there.


----------



## uglyduckling (Oct 12, 2007)

Go with Verison out there.


----------

